# Free Extremely bad condition MTB.



## Matthew_T (3 Mar 2012)

Pick up only from North Wales.

Hardtail Shockwave. 26" Silver jump style bike.

Damage: Very rusty frame, chain, front shocks, disc brakes, handlebars. Both tires are flat (puncture), front tire is bald, rear tire has large gash in the side but does have tread on it. Rear wheel is QR but has a dangerous about of play in it (hub has gone). Gears have seized up, front and rear brake cables have been taken off.
Advantages: The majority of it is metal so you could take it to a metal recycler to see if you could get any money for it. The frame is strong however it is very rusty. Disc brake work very well, but discs are rusty.

Free to anyone who can pick up or it will be going to the tip.
Pictures are to follow.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Mar 2012)

Pictures:


----------



## HovR (3 Mar 2012)

What size are those discs, and do they run true? Would be willing to post them if costs are covered?


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2012)

And you're *giving* this away?


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Mar 2012)

HovR said:


> What size are those discs, and do they run true? Would be willing to post them if costs are covered?


Sorry, even if costs were covered it would be too much hassle for me to post this. Plus it really isn't worth posting for the condition.

I believe the discs are the standard size (don't know what they are). They have quite a bit of rust on them though, I have not checked the pads. As the rear wheel has a lot of play in it, the rear brake probably rubs when the wheel is in motion.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (3 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> And you're *giving* this away?


 
Wow it looks like one of yours potsy


----------



## HovR (3 Mar 2012)

I mean literally just the disc rotors, not the whole frame. In the picture the rust on the rotors seems superficial. 

No problem if you can't post, though.


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Mar 2012)

HovR said:


> I mean literally just the disc rotors, not the whole frame. In the picture the rust on the rotors seems superficial.
> 
> No problem if you can't post, though.


I will have a good look at it tomorrow.


----------



## HovR (3 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I will have a good look at it tomorrow.


 
Appreciated. If they are 160mm, then they will be useful to me. Often the rotor size is written near the centre of the rotor where it connects to the bike, if not then it is a tape measure job.


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Mar 2012)

They are PROMAX 160mm. I could possibly send them in the post but you would have to pay postage fees as they are quite heavy.


----------



## stephen.rooke (10 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Pick up only from North Wales.
> 
> Hardtail Shockwave. 26" Silver jump style bike.
> 
> ...


 
where in north wales are you


----------



## HovR (10 Mar 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> They are PROMAX 160mm. I could possibly send them in the post but you would have to pay postage fees as they are quite heavy.


 
Do they run true? Close up pictures would be great if you get the time.


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> where in north wales are you


Prestatyn


----------



## Matthew_T (11 Mar 2012)

HovR said:


> Do they run true? Close up pictures would be great if you get the time.


----------



## billflat12 (11 Mar 2012)

is this bike still available for collection i live near chester " local to north wales" my nephew has a saracen awol an it,s frame has a main suspension piviot thats shot causing the chain to come off also has a rear promax disk
brake and front wheel which needs serious overhaul/replacement this would make an ideal donor.


----------



## billflat12 (11 Mar 2012)

My nephew is 14 and it,s his school bike that needs attention an would truly be grateful of any donation , have pm my no.
PS brother lives in prestatyn , just off victoria rd.


----------



## HovR (11 Mar 2012)

I'll let billflat12 jump in before me if he wants this/parts of this - Sounds like his nephew needs this for parts more than I do. I'll just stop trying to pinch pennies and buy a new true disc online!


----------



## Matthew_T (19 Mar 2012)

Bike has been collected.


----------

